# The Tales of Oliver Kahn der Fasan Suchenden



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello. Welcome to Oliver's official progression thread. These are his tales as he leads his new life. If you are here to tell me he is not a bird dog, save your megabytes. I am aware of the doubters and haters out there. I hope you enjoy Oliver's tales and are open minded on a new type of job that, in my own belief, really highlights the abilities of the German Shepherd Dog. He will be tested, from an early age, on his ability to control and make use of his senses. 

Yesterday was his first practice session. Introduction to concentrated pheasant scent, pheasant lookalike, training dummies, check cord, whistle and a more detailed use of the clicker. 

Today was his second day. A much nicer day. He remembered a lot from our short session yesterday. He was able to successfully learn the 'bird' command, and was able to locate it up to about 15 feet. He is sitting on command. Working on down  Stay was admirable up to about 7 or 8 feet. I was able to capture a couple pics after he was all tuckered out lol. 

I will now be taking a digital camera with me being that's the only thing I forgot. So the pics will get better lol. And I will be able to get pics of him working. (cell cam sucks) 

So long for the moment. 

Howdy from Idaho! 
Oliver Kahn der Fasan Suchenden 
08/03/13


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

One of my husband's uncles had a GSD as a teenager in Greece that was his hunting dog. He was a rabbit dog but I think a GSD retriever and flusher is pretty cool. BTW Oliver is a cutie!


----------



## capolini1226 (Sep 16, 2013)

Jaythethird said:


> Hello. Welcome to Oliver's official progression thread. These are his tales as he leads his new life. If you are here to tell me he is not a bird dog, save your megabytes. I am aware of the doubters and haters out there. I hope you enjoy Oliver's tales and are open minded on a new type of job that, in my own belief, really highlights the abilities of the German Shepherd Dog. He will be tested, from an early age, on his ability to control and make use of his senses.
> 
> Yesterday was his first practice session. Introduction to concentrated pheasant scent, pheasant lookalike, training dummies, check cord, whistle and a more detailed use of the clicker.
> 
> ...


Oliver is very handsome and BIG!! I am assuming he was born on 8.3.2013?? Wow, he is not even 2 months old and look at him! 

I wish both of you luck and hope Oliver becomes a Champion Bird killer!!

I love my Dog but I wish I could let him loose,,,,,,he would have at least 25 kills by now. He has 6 and that is with me attached to his[extended at times!] leash!!!

Ciao,,,Roberto

p.s. check out the "Photo Gallery" At the time my Album[Capo "Cochise" Von Mazur] is about the 6th or 7th one down. One pic. he has a Ground Hog in his mouth!! It was a tag team effort!!

*Capo "Cochise" Mazur*- *b.12.26.2010- Siberian Husky
Cochise Von Mazur- 5.27.82-5.20.97-GSD/Malamute
Baron Von Mazur- 6.5.65-7.20.77-GSD
*


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That third picture, the dog is clearly saying:

Uhm, like yeah, I am NOT a bird dog... But anything for you, Dad"

Happy hunting. 

I am hoping it works out. If it does, I might convince Dad to have another one. Since Cujo passed a little before Christmas last year, he has been holding out. Mom is sick. Dad would have to do most of the work. He just doesn't want to lose another one. Losing Cujo was hard on everyone. Even Gwennie who is now almost 2.5 (should have been two in the end of June) talks about and remembers Cujo. The other day he made a mention of maybe getting a border collie -- uhg! My parents aren't nearly active enough to keep a border collie. It would be totally nutso in no time. 

My dad had Pip, the English setter, and put him on birds. He set on a pheasant his first time out. He was crazy and would run run run, but then my dad would get a stick, and finally he would start hunting good for about 20 minutes. Then he would walk behind my dad all tired out. But he loved to hunt. He would get birdy and set on grouse and pheasant and even a turkey -- what a nutjob. 

Now if I can tell dad that GSDs can be taught to hunt birds... Eh! Dad's shoulders will probably never take a shotgun kick again.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Good luck! I was considering purchasing a GSP for gun dog training, but always wanted to do it with a GSD. If your successful I may give it a shot. Going to do upland or water?


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't know much about hunting with dogs but
he's a cutie! :wub:


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Daisy- thanks. I am glad to hear it. Oliver's brother is a hunting dog as well, he is 3... Coming along nicely

Cap- haven't had a chance to check your album out. I hope Oliver turns into a great dog as well. 

Selzer- I look forward to you having evidence to convince your dad. Borders are tough. My uncle breeds English lined working collies. Simply amazing to watch work stock. They are all whistle commanded. No old school 'outs' and 'aways'. Setters are amazing as well, I don't think Oliver will be setting anytime soon but I ight try some place work down the road. 

Blitz- gsp are nice. Ran with a few. My only complaint is they are so **** high strung they just end up excitedly pissing all over everything! Drives me nuts! Great dogs though if you have the time they need. Oliver will be mostly upland. He will get a fair shot at water though, I usually only hunt the last and first two weeks of the season, migration moves to protected areas between those times. We will get out in a few fields for some honkers too. 

Kat - thanks! I will make sure and post lots of cute pictures for you 



Howdy from Idaho! 
Oliver Kahn der Fasan Suchenden 
08/03/13


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I grew up with a great birder Brittany Spaniel. He lived to hunt. When he saw the truck tailgate go down he went nuts. Watching a BS set and hold is magic really, and when he got the command to flush he really had a blast. Shotgun fire got him amped, anything hunting got him amped really. Pheasant and grouse were our quarry, he always managed to find one or two on even the worst days.


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

brembo said:


> I grew up with a great birder Brittany Spaniel. He lived to hunt. When he saw the truck tailgate go down he went nuts. Watching a BS set and hold is magic really, and when he got the command to flush he really had a blast. Shotgun fire got him amped, anything hunting got him amped really. Pheasant and grouse were our quarry, he always managed to find one or two on even the worst days.


LOL. Neighbors have a nice Brittany. The worst part of those days is when you fail to bag the couple that are found. Dog just gives you that look like "are ya effin me man?" 

Howdy from Idaho! 
Oliver Kahn der Fasan Suchenden 
08/03/13


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Oliver-"small boat" and "pheasant seeking"? Cool name for a bird dog. My father raised and trained bird dogs (his dog of choice was lab), cool training and sport. Have fun


----------



## capolini1226 (Sep 16, 2013)

New SIG. test!

I hope everybody has a nice day!

I learned that the 100 year Anniv. of GSD in America is being held next week right down the road from me!


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

One thing I was wondering was how you would teach the point. It doesnt have to be a classic point actually, but enough the dog is indicating where the bird is sitting. I assume the flush command would be easy but teaching th initial point..might be a tad more challenging. It occurs to that this is almost similar to herding the dog restrains itself from contact.. I know alot of bird dogs come out of the womb pointing..lol but a GSD should be interesting.


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Lol, can't get over the name...
Oliver Kahn like the German goal keeper?

Really cute!


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

BoTaBe said:


> Lol, can't get over the name...
> Oliver Kahn like the German goal keeper?
> 
> Really cute!


Yes, Oliver was my Idol growing up as a young fútbol fan. And bayern is my favorite club. And Germany is my 2nd fave next to USA! Seemed fitting for a German dog. (I originally thought I would go with Miroslav Klose but it didn't quite roll off the tongue)  below is an image of the beautiful 'bark and hold'! 

Blitz - for this season we will be mainly focusing on finding and flushing. Getting used to the gun fire. Spring time we will work with the bit of whoaing. My ideas for a hold are more like the k9's that sit when a scent is detected. But, we are just gonna take that as it comes. If it doesn't happen it doesn't happen. A lot of Pigeon work and farm work birds next year. I always roll full choked so 50 yards is an acceptable max range. Body language is the key to being ready for a find and flush dog, you can tell when they are hot. 



Howdy from Idaho! 
Oliver Kahn der Fasan Suchenden 
08/03/13


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Jaythethird said:


> Yes, Oliver was my Idol growing up as a young fútbol fan. And bayern is my favorite club. And Germany is my 2nd fave next to USA! Seemed fitting for a German dog. (I originally thought I would go with Miroslav Klose but it didn't quite roll off the tongue)  below is an image of the beautiful 'bark and hold'!


:wild::wild::wild::wild: No, no, no... You're talking to a fan of Borussia Dortmund here...  But at least the name is fitting for a hunting dog - your attached pic proves it! 

Good luck and have fun. Sounds really interesting!


----------



## capolini1226 (Sep 16, 2013)

Great name for your Pooch! 

From what I remember he was a great Goaltender! I am more of an Ice Hockey fan, though.

I believe he was near the end of his career and the backup goalie in the 2006 world cup held in Germany.

Sorry about this young man!!  To my delight ITALY beat Germany and then France to win the World Cup! 

Five weeks later I went to Italy for the first time to meet relatives I have never seen! My Great Uncle is now 101 and Great Aunt is 97!

I bought more than a half dozen beautiful World Cup Championship shirts. [Campioni Del Mondo].

Ciao,,,Roberto

*Capo "Cochise" Mazur-b.12.26.2010-Siberian Husky
Cochise Von Mazur-5.27.82-5.20.97-GSD/Malamute
Baron Von Mazur-6.5.65-7.20.77-GSD
*


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

BoTaBe said:


> :wild::wild::wild::wild: No, no, no... You're talking to a fan of Borussia Dortmund here...  But at least the name is fitting for a hunting dog - your attached pic proves it!
> 
> Good luck and have fun. Sounds really interesting!


Ahhh, **** black n yellerd belly dogs ehh? You won't be holding that first place bid for long 







capolini1226 said:


> Great name for your Pooch!
> 
> From what I remember he was a great Goaltender! I am more of an Ice Hockey fan, though.
> 
> ...


I-ties pffft! I did root for them that year in the final though, nobody wants the **** frenchies to be successful at anything!! 

USA coming strong this next cup!! Jurgen has us in top form!! 
Altidore is smelling blood, Dempsey looking crafty, donovan getting back into the swing, Johnson being stout in the back and pushing high in support. I could go on and on, will be and interesting show in Brazil! 

Howdy from Idaho! 
Oliver Kahn der Fasan Suchenden 
08/03/13


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

What a cutie!


----------



## capolini1226 (Sep 16, 2013)

Jaythethird said:


> Ahhh, **** black n yellerd belly dogs ehh? You won't be holding that first place bid for long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It would be GREAT for the U.S.A. to do well, we are getting better!

First I root for my home country[U.S.A.!] then my bloodline! 

Ciao,,,Roberto

P.S how is "Oliver" doing?? He is starting to get lost in all the Futbol talk!

CAPO "COCHISE" MAZUR b. 12.26.2010-SIBERIAN HUSKY
COCHISE VON MAZUR-5.27.82-5.20.97-GSD/MALAMUTE
BARON VON MAZUR-6.5.65-7.20.77-GSD


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Well the earlier part of today we worked on some sits and some downs and being commanded to 'kennel up'. played a little fetch outside. Beautiful day here. We will hit the field in a bit. After nap time :thumbup:

Howdy from Idaho! 
Oliver Kahn der Fasan Suchenden 
08/03/13


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh my! He just can't get any cuter! :wub:
Love the photos!

 Kat


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Love the command "kennel up"


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He's cute as a bug in a rug. 

Not sure what that is supposed to mean, really. But he is a little cutie. I can see him in a kind of play bown with his tail still looking at a bird. 

Maybe. 

We will need pictures of this.


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Oliver is doing awesome! Pheasant season is n full swing and he has been out 3 times so far. He loves being out in the brush! He fell into a pond the first day, it was quite hilarious.! Seen quite a few hens, and have bagged 2 cocks so far. There is still tons of beets and corn un the fields so numbers will remain slow until they are harvested. Getting good pics while out and about was definitely easier said than done lmao! But I will get some someday! Here are a few random i have taken though. 

Oliver Kahn 8/3/13


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Great pictures. 

I like pheasant. And grouse. Pheseant a little better I think. 

The wild turkey population here has pretty much knocked out the grouse for sure. Occasionally I will see tracks of pheasants though.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

He's so cute! :wub:
And growing up so fast...
Nice photos.

 Kat


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

selzer said:


> Great pictures.
> 
> I like pheasant. And grouse. Pheseant a little better I think.
> 
> The wild turkey population here has pretty much knocked out the grouse for sure. Occasionally I will see tracks of pheasants though.


We have a few turkeys, mostly up north though, the fires around veered have run them out. Pheasants, chuckar, sage grouse, partridge and bobwhite quail are all 
pretty prevalent. Dove is probably my all time favorite. It's a hard second for anything else including goose and duck as well. Oliver did get to eat his first pheasant heart though lol, that was an experience¿! 






KatsMuse said:


> He's so cute! :wub:
> And growing up so fast...
> Nice photos.
> 
> Kat


Thanks kitty 

Oliver Kahn 8/3/13


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

What a cutie, I love his Halloween bandana


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Shade said:


> What a cutie, I love his Halloween bandana


Thanks! I'm not into 'dressing up' my pooch but after he fell in the pond I took him to the groomer for a nail clip and a bath. And that's how he came home lol

Oliver Kahn 8/3/13


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Oliver made my day. He is incredibly cute.


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Oliver made my day. He is incredibly cute.


Thank you, I am glad. He makes y day too! (most of the time) 

Oliver Kahn 8/3/13


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Today was a great day! Great work by Oliver! 

Sent from my N860


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

YAY, Oliver! :wub:

 Kat


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

KatsMuse said:


> YAY, Oliver! :wub:
> 
> Kat


Thanks kitty, two retrieves! Unfortunately he ate my partridge lol! But, he didn't eat the Pheasants and I doubt he feels like eating partridge again  

Sent from my N860


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Poor Oliver...

Well, at least You had a good hunt!
 Kat


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I am totally intrigued by you training him for hunting!
What a beautiful boy he is!
Moms


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

KatsMuse said:


> Poor Oliver...
> 
> Well, at least You had a good hunt!
> Kat


LMAO yes. He is finally starting to make looping runs at about 20 feet. He still has to check back and make sure I'm still alive though lol. Probably won't be til next year that he will be confident enough to make extended runs







Momto2GSDs said:


> I am totally intrigued by you training him for hunting!
> What a beautiful boy he is!
> Moms


Thanks moms. It is fun and challenging... But so worth it.! 
The GSD's potential at completing any job is amazing. But they are so particular you have to take care of every minor detail that would normally be able to let let slide with other dogs. 
Their naturally gifted 'hard mouth' is definitely the hardest to deal with.  a bird doesn't last too long if you don't get teaching them to soft bite right off the bat lol. Oliver is learning well though. 
His best quality as of yet is confidence around the guns. He is the least gun shy puppy I have ever dealt with. Which let's me skip a lot of time that I had planned to get him used to it. 

Sent from my N860


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Sent from my Space Cruiser


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Sent from my Space Cruiser


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Gosh, he's grown so much!
Good looking boy. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks. He's coming along  wish we would hurry up and get all these teeth out and in 

Sent from my Space Cruiser


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Oliver is growing up WAY too fast!
He's so handsome! :wub:

 Kat


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks Kat 

Sent from my Space Cruiser


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

End of season crunch 

Sent from my LG-LS970


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I think in the first picture, they both look pretty darned pleased with themselves... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Been a cold sucker lately. Oliver just turned 6 months on February 3rd. He even had some fellow country men born. Can't wait for it to warm up again. Get out and work


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Had a great day today. 7 mile hike hunting for sheds and scouting out where we will be elk hunting this fall.(about 20 mins from home) Oliver loved it! And is now sleeping it off lol.


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

...


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

http://youtu.be/CEVnxfmaQGg Oliver turned 1 yesterday! so we thought we'd show y'all a little progress on what we have worked on. Man fall is approaching quickly! So excited. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Cool video! (love the song, too) Beautiful dog! :wub:


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice video and handsome dog

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Updated picture of Oliver. Hunting season has started and Oliver is catching on very well. I am working on getting a go pro so we can do some live filming. He has jumped about 10 birds in 2 days of hunting. Lots of action so far this year so hopefully I can get some good shots. Should have the gopro before snow flies.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Cool stuff, I have always thought that a decent GSD should be able to match a pointer in the field. All you need is a birdy dog, force fetch, basic OB and the "whoa". 
Are you using him for upland fowl? How do you find he quarters? Is he a pointer or flusher?


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah mostly upland this year. Retrieves need to be top notch till I take him to the lake and risk losing geese and ducks out in the middle of it haha. I train for flushing. The brush around here isn't as thick as say a Dakota region or so. It's hard to get a good hold on a bird for us to catch up from say 75 yards and up, so we teach 30 yard sweeps in a slow meticulous flushing style


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Good luck sounds like fun. Force fetch should be a sinch for any GSD .


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Gopro test... Hopefully bird footage will be coming soon. Cold front has hit so the birds are wanting to sit in the real thick stuff. Hope everyone has good holidays!


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Well, got our first test run GoPro video done. Oliver is doing well. He is still wanting to play during work but he is getting there. Need to make a few solo trips with him and I to get the message across. Happy Holidays
http://youtu.be/e0R_rZeDmRY


----------

